# Needle Inventory Chart



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! Someone just posted that she had lost the wee card she carried in her purse that showed what needles she had so she always knows what she needs. Of course I was crafting a reply, and then somehow lost it and the original. Now I've tried searching for keywords I can think of, and can't find the message. Sorry! So anyway, here's a link to a good one that stores all types of needles in one:

http://www.twistedknitter.prettyposies.com/NeedleInventory.pdf

One that includes crochet hooks: http://kathrynivy.com/uploads/images/extras/needleinventory.pdf

And an 'app' for those of you who have iPads or iPhones. (I have a phone that makes calls and is not at all smart, so can't tell you about it.) http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/knitting-needles/id403020163?mt=8

And a few other iPhone apps: http://tinastephen.com/knitting-library/knitting-articles/knit-friendly-iphone-apps/

There are also several apps for Android phones, including a yarn inventory: http://knitravel.com/2011/11/27/knitting-related-apps-for-android/

And a free one for Android that inventories all of your needles, hooks, projects, and counts rows: http://www.appbrain.com/app/knitting-stash/com.underhilllabs.knitting

I hope someone finds this helpful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW... You get a gold star for tracking all this down......


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's my favourite chart, because besides tracking needles and hooks, it gives three different needle/hook sizing systems AND the usual gauge for each type of yarn.


----------



## pegyy896 (Jul 13, 2012)

So it's now available on the iphones?


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

You are such a jewel! This is going to be sooooooo helpful. Thank you.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Here's my favourite chart, because besides tracking needles and hooks, it gives three different needle/hook sizing systems AND the usual gauge for each type of yarn.


This is AWESOME- perfect. Thank You


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, this is a great chart. Thanks for sharing the download.
Beth


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the charts. Jessica-Jean, I copied yours for my mom as she is always asking what hook with which yarn.


----------



## Nancy Knits (Jun 25, 2012)

printed twistedknitter needle inventory, thanks very much!


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Hi diziescott  How natty is that?

Have just printed it off. Thanks very much :thumbup:


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

diziescott said:


> I hope someone finds this helpful!


I did; thanks so much, diziescott!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

This is so helpful. Thank you. I printed the one for knitting and crochet needles. I have so many needles that I forget what I have.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for reposting this; I'd forgotten about saving it. ((()))


Jessica-Jean said:


> Here's my favourite chart, because besides tracking needles and hooks, it gives three different needle/hook sizing systems AND the usual gauge for each type of yarn.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for all your work! I love the combined needle/hook one myself.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! Good girl for posting all this wonderful info. You are the bomb! (The Yarn Bomb?!).... terrible joke.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you Diziescott and Jesica-Jean for the charts. Now to get all the needles and hooks in one place. A question tho; I have some extreemly tiny hooks, I think for silk or spider web, but wonder if they were made smaller as the number on them does not correspond with some of the super fine thread ones. I'm pretty sure it says 19 on it.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you both for posting these charts.....never even thought of it.....too busy knitting


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Here's my favourite chart, because besides tracking needles and hooks, it gives three different needle/hook sizing systems AND the usual gauge for each type of yarn.


Thank you, you are so thoughtful! I just downloaded your chart on my iPad. Always helping others, I have learned so much from your posts!
Thanks again and Happy knitting!
Maria


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

Gee thanks I didn't know there was so much for my droid!!!!
You go girl!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for the charts! I just now printed off 3 of them to share with my sister and a friend!


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Here's my favourite chart, because besides tracking needles and hooks, it gives three different needle/hook sizing systems AND the usual gauge for each type of yarn.


Thank you so much diziescott and Jessica-Jean! I've been looking for a chart like this to take with me when I go shopping. You're both angels!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the charts. I will need to inventory what i have and get them marked down.


----------

